# Handynummer verflucht?



## MasterXoX (26. Mai 2010)

*Ein bulgarisches Mobilfunkunternehmen hat die Konsequenzen aus einer Reihe von Todesfällen gezogen. 
Innerhalb der letzten zehn Jahre waren alle drei Kunden mit der 
Rufnummer 0888 888 888 ums Leben gekommen. Ist die inzwischen gesperrte Nummer verflucht?

*Verflucht oder trauriger Zufall? Was haltet ihr davon?^^ Ich würd die Nummer jedenfalls nicht haben wollen^^


Quelle: http://de.news.yahoo...rr-045b8e8.html


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Dumm gelaufen, wie die Blondine auf dem Holzweg!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube das ist nur Zufall...
Oder hat ein Killer jmd. Rache geschworen und kannte nur seine Handynummer. Um sicher zu gehen hatter alle mit der Nummer umgelegt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2010)

WOW! Innerhalb von ZEHN Jahren sind DREI Leute die diese Nummer hatten gestorben... *hust*


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Mai 2010)

Naja laut Artikel waren 2 der Opfer ja in Drogengeschäfte verwickelt, das würde dann doch eher in Richtung Zufall gehen, trotzdem komisch^^


----------



## Falathrim (26. Mai 2010)

Tatsächlich sind Leute, die sich eine Nummer in der 4 mal die 88, die bei Rechtsextremen weltweit eine ganz duetliche Message ausdrückt, gestorben? Und das in einem ehemaligen Ostblock-Land, wo tagtäglich schwere Zusammenstöße zwischen Rechts und Links stattfinden? 
Wie verwunderlich.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Murphys Gesetz.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2010)

Ein fall fuer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. Mai 2010)

also wenn in einem zeitraum von 10 jahren 34568 alte menschen bei aldi einkaufen und innerhalb kürzester zeit nach ihrem besuch sterben dann ist aldi also auch verflucht?


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2010)

Die haben die Nummer sicher nur an 88-Jährige verteilt und die sind dann an Herzversagen gestorben oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Mai 2010)

Da kam auch was dazu inner Zeitung

Jeder Zweite Bulgare glaubt an Flüche und hat Angst irgendwann mal verflucht zu werden ;D

und sowas is in der EU xD


----------



## sympathisant (27. Mai 2010)

lies dir mal den anderen thread über übernatürliches hier durch. ist in D wahrscheinlich auch sehr verbreitet.


----------



## Bacchus (27. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Da kam auch was dazu inner Zeitung
> 
> Jeder Zweite Bulgare glaubt an Flüche und hat Angst irgendwann mal verflucht zu werden ;D
> 
> und sowas is in der EU xD



Und Glaube hat mit der EU genau was zu tun?
Viele Deutsche kaufen bei Aldi ein. UND SOWAS IN DER EU XD


----------



## Falathrim (27. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Und Glaube hat mit der EU genau was zu tun?
> Viele Deutsche kaufen bei Aldi ein. UND SOWAS IN DER EU XD



Ich glaube er will damit ausdrücken, dass EU-Bürger gebildet sind und allgemein höher stehen als Menschen mit anderer Herkunft.


----------



## Bacchus (27. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich glaube er will damit ausdrücken, dass EU-Bürger gebildet sind und allgemein höher stehen als Menschen mit anderer Herkunft.



Gab mal nen Menschen der hat so ähnlich geredet. Irgendwas mit H aber der ganze Name fällt mir nicht ein. Irgendwie so in Deutschland oder so.
Die EU hat mit dem Glauben der Menschen nichts zu tun und wenn sie meinen ihre Volksriten behalten zu wollen und genug noch daran glauben sollte man sie doch nicht als Vollidioten darstellen nur weil sie an die Geschichten glauben die ihre Vorfahren seit vielen Jahren erzählen.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Mai 2010)

Aber doch nicht in der EU O_O
Immerhin sind wir hier...modern und westlich...und haben solche Feste wie Halloween überhaupt nicht mehr


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht in der EU O_O
> Immerhin sind wir hier...modern und westlich...und haben solche Feste wie Halloween überhaupt nicht mehr



Traurig aber wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Ich empfinde es wirklich so! Naja vielleicht bin ich zu mittelalterlich für diese Zeit... :/


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht in der EU O_O
> Immerhin sind wir hier...modern und westlich...und haben solche Feste wie Halloween überhaupt nicht mehr



WIN


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Gab mal nen Menschen der hat so ähnlich geredet. Irgendwas mit H aber der ganze Name fällt mir nicht ein. Irgendwie so in Deutschland oder so.



Sorry aber willst du meine Aussage mit der einer Aussage Hitlers vergleichen?
Ganz schön dreist, da meine Aussage auf harten Fakten beruht.

In der EU ist der Lebenstandart höher, die allg. Bildung ist höher usw und sofort...

In Afrika werden Weisse Schwarze ( iwas mit den Pigmenten ) bei lebendigen Leib verbrannt und die Finger als Glücksbringer verkauft.
Sowas gibt es in der EU nicht ( zumindestens mir nicht bekannt ).

Die Liste kann man sooooooooooooooooo lang fortsetzen und kommt am Ende zum Schluss, dass es in Europa doch um einiges zivilisierter und "rationaler" zugeht als in weiten Teilen der Welt.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> In Afrika werden Weisse Schwarze ( iwas mit den Pigmenten ) bei lebendigen Leib verbrannt und die Finger als Glücksbringer verkauft.



Dieses "iwas mit den Pigmenten" nennt man Albino und ist ein Gendefekt. Leider glauben viele Leute in afrikanischen Ländern, die nunmal durch die Medizinmannkultur geprägt sind, daran, dass das Mitführen von Fingern dieser Albinos Glück bringt.

Jedoch sollte man, was Aberglauben angeht, nicht so weit weg gehen. Wie viele Leute gehen hierzulande am Freitag den 13. nicht aus dem Haus, weil sie sich fürchten? Oder unter einer Leiter durch? Oder wie viele Leute machen sich ERNSTHAFT Gedanken darüber, ob eine schwarze Katze nun von links oder von rechts kam?
UND SOWAS IST IN DER EU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Aberglaube hierzulande mag vielleicht nicht mehr so brutal sein wie in diversen anderen Kulturen, jedoch möchte ich z.B. an die Zeit der Hexenverbrennungen erinnern...


----------



## Bacchus (27. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Sorry aber willst du meine Aussage mit der einer Aussage Hitlers vergleichen?
> Ganz schön dreist, da meine Aussage auf harten Fakten beruht.
> 
> In der EU ist der Lebenstandart höher, die allg. Bildung ist höher usw und sofort...
> ...



Albinos nennt man das. 
Und das Menschen wegen ihres Aussehen, oder Andersartigkeit diskriminiert und misshandelt werden könnte in Europa ja nie passieren. Verbrechen aus Hass oder so sind noch nie passiert. Dafür sind wir viel zu entwickelt. 
Lustig find ich eigentlich nur das du meinst das an Flüche glauben lächerlich ist weil wir ja in der EU sind.
Was wäre denn wenn die Türkei nun beitritt werden die alle Atheisten weil der glaube an den Islam ja auch viel zu unterentwickelt ist?


----------



## Falathrim (27. Mai 2010)

Das mit den Albinofingern ist ein krasses Beispiel...
Aber das pauschalisiert auch schon wieder. Nicht jeder Afrikaner (bei Gott nicht!) lyncht Albinos um ihre Finger zu klauen, auch da gibt es viele durchaus aufgeklärte Menschen. Und in Europa bzw. der EU haben wir auch bescheuerte Bräuche, die absolut irrational sind...ich mein warum zünden wir im Norden zu Ostern große Feuer an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu sagen, dass die EU sich ach so deutlich von anderen Kulturkreisen unterscheidet ist Bullshit. Wir projizieren nämlich viel zu leicht unsere eigene Kultur und ihre Werte auf andere Kulturkreise, weshalb wir viele "fremde" Bräuche nicht nachvollziehen können...wobei die genauso eine Daseinsberechtigung haben wie unsere Werte.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Tatsächlich sind Leute, die sich eine Nummer in der 4 mal die 88, die bei Rechtsextremen weltweit eine ganz duetliche Message ausdrückt, gestorben? Und das in einem ehemaligen Ostblock-Land, wo tagtäglich schwere Zusammenstöße zwischen Rechts und Links stattfinden?
> Wie verwunderlich.



Du nimmst mir das Wort aus dem Mund (oder wie das heisst)


----------



## nuriina (28. Mai 2010)

Also in Thailand ist der Benuter mit der Handynummer +66 666 666 666 unsterblich, riecht nach Schwefel und hat nen Pferdefuss. :-D


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Aber zum Thema Handynummerflüche... Ne Freundin von mir hat ne stinknormale Handynummer, wird aber dauernd von IRGENDWELCHEN Leuten angerufen, die meinen, sie in der und der Bar getroffen zu haben und ihre Handynummer bekommen zu haben, um ein Date auszumachen. Äh...?! Ich weiß ja nicht, ob sich da einfach jemand einen Scherz erlaubt, aber irgendwie find ich das witzig XD
EIN FLUCH!! Wir werden alle sterben!


----------



## Lekraan (29. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ein fall fuer
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht witzig.


----------



## Silenzz (29. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nicht witzig.



Doch witzig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Nicht witzig.



ansichtssache.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2010)

Ich fand's auch witzig. Wenn der Aiman das mit der Handynummer hört... UIUIUIUIUIUIUI!!!


----------



## Resch (31. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema Handynummerflüche... Ne Freundin von mir hat ne stinknormale Handynummer, wird aber dauernd von IRGENDWELCHEN Leuten angerufen, die meinen, sie in der und der Bar getroffen zu haben und ihre Handynummer bekommen zu haben, um ein Date auszumachen. Äh...?! Ich weiß ja nicht, ob sich da einfach jemand einen Scherz erlaubt, aber irgendwie find ich das witzig XD
> EIN FLUCH!! Wir werden alle sterben!


 

Vielleicht ist sie auch öfters betrunken und vergisst nur, dass sie ihre Handynummer weiter gegeben hat^^


----------

